# Fish choice for 15 gallon



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I had posted in the "newbie" forum about fish choices for a ten gallon but have decided to go with a 15 gallon high, or a twenty high (both are 24" long, same height, but the twenty is wider). I will be using the dark eco-complete substrate, with AHL supply lighting (I think I want about 2.5 to 3 watts per gallon), DIY CO2 initially but I am selling some stuff to hopefully get a fullblown CO2 system with a PH monitor.
I will have shrimp for cleaners, and am looking for interesting fish that appeal to me for the tank. I was thinking along the lines of the small rainbows, like celebes, or alternatively a pair of the small south american cichlids (such as apistos or german blue rams). I was particularly smitten by Apisto cacatuoides, with their jaunty manner and wonderfulolor variations. I have been doing some research on Apistos and Rams and was wondering if others could share their experiences with different genus's?
I have been told that even small rainbowfish, such as celebes and blue eyes, require much more space than a 15 gallon. Comments?
Also, any other neat fish good for a smaller aquarium that I should look into? A tetra beyond the ordinary cardinal or serpae? A barb beyond the rosy? Thus far I have had people suggest the likes of endlers, fancy guppies, cherry barbs, sparkling gouramis (which I admittedly don't know much about), and even a shrimp-only tank. I would like to stick to one or two species of fish only.
So, have at it, what have *you** put in similar smaller tanks? What would *you* like to put in your smaller tanks?


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

Before you throw any shrimp in with fish make sure you do your research and not put anything in there that will eat them. If the fish's mouth is big enough it will make a nice snack out of the shrimp.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a cpl of 20 highs. There are some nice fish you can put in them. The question becomes what do you want out of your tank? schooling fish do well in them (rummynosed tetras, danios ect...) I have danios and cories with cherry and ghost shrimp in one, I have panchex in another. I perfer schooling fish as far as watching the tank to one or 2 larger fish.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I like schoolers if they have interesting courtships, which is why I was drawn to the Celebes and small rainbows. I'm not a fan of danios, I like rummynose but have no local source and am afraid shipping them would cause major losses (I've heard they are more delicate). 
I'm interested in fish with interesting habits. Unique quirks.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

You can't really add any cichlids or anything on those lines... 
A 20 or 30 gallon would be alot better..... 
You could maby get away in adding a pair of kribs...
But im not sure... maby just a few schools of tetras, but don't forget to 
do your research before you get anything.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

what about apistogrammas?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a couple different types of Apisto's in different tanks and you could get by with putting one pair in a 15 gallon, but that would be the max. I agree, the Cacatuoides are beautiful (I have some on my "to get" list this summer at the Cichlid convention), and I think you'd love them.
IMO, Kribs are a bit too big for a tank that size.

If you really want a small group, the Cherry barbs would fit the bill very well. I have some and they are just firey red.

I've never kept Sparkling Gourami's or Rainbows, so I can't really comment on them. I know many people who do really get hooked on them once they get them, though.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I was concerned about having enough swimming room for even the small rainbows (Blue eye and celebe type). Anyone with personal experience keeping these fish?
Jan S, if I went with a 20 high (I'm trying to keep the length at or under 24") would that be ok for A. caucitoides? I'm smitten in particular with a lovely specimen of the "white" strain. What a lovely fish. Also, how are they with shrimp? How big are they as adults? 2"?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you can, I'd certainly go with the 20 high. I think a pair of Cac's would do fine in there.
I don't think I'd chance the shrimp with them though - they are still Cichlids so the shrimp could become an expensive meal.

The adult Cac's probably run around 3", if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Big males get 2.5-3", females stay 1.5"

The white cacs are EXTREMELY fragile, i understand, even if you could find them. I wouldn't get that for my first apisto. My triple reds have been very hardy, and beautiful.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

PS i have amanos in with them and they have never eaten them.


----------

